# PGS for seeding?



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Noticed something interesting in one alpine0000's pics from his reno thread this morning and it sent into a rabbit hole. The label on his Pennington Dense Shade Mix says it was treated with Gravity PGS. Searches for both Gravity and PGS don't return anything here. Having had great early success with PGR this year, I'm particularly intrigued by this PGS now. Their choice to put on the shade mix makes very good theoretical sense to me. Thinking about trying to find some for my shady backyard fescue reno. Any thoughts or experience?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A google search found this: http://www.winfieldpro.com/Products/WinField/Ascend.aspx


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> A google search found this: http://www.winfieldpro.com/Products/WinField/Ascend.aspx


Yeah, have read of Winfield's online marketing info. It doesn't necessarily seem to be a new product so seems odd that there's so little "real world" info out there on it. I might try to contact Winfield today and see if they might pass along a bottle for some folks to test. If so, are there any other interested parties here who'd like to give it a try?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Is this the cure to sprout and pout?

I'm intrigued by the root mass claims, but I think since this is the opposite of trinexapac-ethyl and cell elongation will be accelerated, it will cause yellowing.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

I shot an email to a Winfield sales manager and reached out to Bruce Jump via Twitter (he recently posted this). Will let you know if I hear back.


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

From an organic farming perspective Seaweed (Kelp) products contain both Auxins and Cytokins which stimulate cell growth and reproduction. I'm trying to setup a bit of a lawn lab in a greenhouse so that I can study the effects of various organic amendments in a more controlled environment. At the moment I know the theory but I want to actually trial it now before I commit to a potentially pointless organic programme.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

FYI, below is a link to the product label and an online vendor selling a quart for $82, shipped.

Gravity SL PGS label: http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ldCAN000.pdf

Vendor Page: https://www.pedchem.com/products/gravity-sl-pgs-plant-growth-regulator

Note: I've never used the product and have no connection with either the manufacturer or the distributor above. Just providing the links for others that may be interested -- I simply found the links in a google search.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

_Note: I've never used the product and have no connection with either the manufacturer or the distributor above. Just providing the links for others that may be interested -- I simply found the links in a google search._

I think you may be suffering from post-traumatic wizard disorder sir :mrgreen: . Good news, TLF is the cure :thumbup:


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Heard back from Bruce Jump at Winfield. Hopefully some good news from him to come.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Bruce is kind enough to send along a bottle of Gravity PGS to try. I'll be happy to bottle up and send along to any folks who'd like to give it a try. I know its a little late in the season, but perhaps some folks further south still waiting to seed?

@Ware Should we cross post this anywhere else?


----------

